# Old Bear Razorheads



## Tailfeather (Jan 27, 2010)

I have 6 or 7 of the old olive drab, glue on bear razorheads.  I don't have a scale, but would guess they are around 100 grains?  Anybody know how much these old suckers weigh?

I would think gluing them on to a 125 gr tapered insert would be the ticket.


----------



## spotteddog (Jan 27, 2010)

l am pretty sure they weight 145 grains


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 27, 2010)

spotteddog said:


> l am pretty sure they weight 145 grains



Yep.....Dat....Be...Right.....145 grains


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 28, 2010)

The old glue on Bear Razorheads weigh @117 grains without the bleeder blade.  Not positive on the weight of the bleeder blade -  maybe 8 grains?  The "converta points" which are the Bear Razor head with a screw in adapter weigh in at @ 145 grains without the bleeder blade.  

I've weighed many a Bear Razor Head cause I use them. When I add the 30 gr adapter for my aluminum arrows, they always come in at @ 146 or 147 grains. 

Just my .02c...


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, I have several of the screw ins also and had been wondering about these.


----------

